# Ranch Beans



## Raine (Jul 12, 2004)

Ranch Beans 


Ingredients: 


1 pound dried pinto beans
1 pound salt pork or bacon, cut into small cubes
2 medium onions, chopped
2 large jalapeño peppers, finely chopped (optional)
4 large garlic cloves, minced
¼ cup chili powder
1 teaspoon finely ground black pepper
Salt to taste



Directions: 


Sort the beans, discarding any bad ones and any rocks. Wash the beans and drain them thoroughly in a colander. Put the beans into a 6-quart stockpot, add enough cold water to cover them, and soak the beans overnight. 

Drain the beans thoroughly in a colander and rinse once more. Return the beans to the stockpot and add the salt pork or bacon, onion, jalapeños, garlic, chili powder and black pepper. Put in enough cold water to barely cover the ingredients. Stir well. 

Bring the mixture to a boil, uncovered, over high heat. Reduce the heat to low and let the beans simmer, uncovered, for approximately 6 hours, stirring only occasionally. Add a little more hot water, if needed, during cooking. Thirty minutes before the cooking is done, add salt to taste. Makes 10 to 12 servings.


----------

